# Lost my baby Jaylen at 17 weeks



## Ilyjaylen2011

My loss was so complicated. I had a ruptured appendix which was the cause for my loss. I'd been to the ER three times before the rupture was detected. By that time the bacteria was introduced to my body and I needed surgery to remove the appendix. There was a chance that I might have indeed lost the baby but I guess I didn't think that would actually happen & besides, days after the surgery, my baby was still in great shape. That was until one night I was getting up to use the bathroom and my water broke. I was devestated. Two days later I had to deliver my baby. I knew he would not live. It's been four days since I delivered and my emotions have been off the wall. I'm sad, I'm ok... I'm angry... I'm finding that I'm jealous of other pregnant women. I hate myself for feeling this way but I can't help it.


----------



## Bartness

**Hugs** So sorry for your loss


----------



## mommytoTandE

:hugs: I am so very sorry for you loss hun... Give your self time to cry and to heal...:hugs:


----------



## mommy2lilmen

:hugs: Im sorry for your loss.


----------



## Weeplin

I'm sorry for your loss hon :hugs:


----------



## Scally

so sorry for your loss x


----------



## Bally

so so sorry for your loss xx


----------



## wish2bmum

I'm so sorry for your loss :( its a really difficult time (as I've just learnt) this forum have given me lots of support through the most difficult time a woman/couple can face. Its given me strength on days when I've found the pain unbearable and given me the hope of ttc again. Look after yourself and take as much time as you need before trying to do things again, at first I found a simple trip to the shop horrible, seeing other mothers and people go about their daily life killed me as inside my world had ended! But 2 weeks on from loosing my boy I can honestly say that it does get a little eaiser, and although you will never forget, you will find a smile again. Stay strong and again I am so sorry for the loss of your baby. was this your first pregnancy?


----------



## jojo23

so sorry for your loss hun... the emotions you go through are crazy but i think you have to go through them otherwise you'll never be able to move on. even though you will never forget your little angel each day gets easier. i find i have days where im in great form and have a really good day and then i could get a day where im whacked back into the saddness and depression but if we didnt go through the emotion of it i think we would shut ourselves off from it and then one day burst!1 if you need to cry, cry... if you need to scream, scream! anything you need to do xxxx thinking of you xxxx


----------



## lynz85

im so sorry to read about your loss


----------



## Semanthia

:hugs: I am so sorry for your loss. I lost mine at 20 weeks and 6 days about 3 weeks ago. It is so very hard but it feels like it is getting easier. I just wanted to let you know that it will get easier. I don't think our hearts will ever completely heal but time will lessen the pain. The first week was the longest of my life.
The jealousy you have towards other pregnant women is normal. I too feel that way and sometimes want to cry just looking at children because I wonder what my little Charlotte would be like or look like at that age. It is normal to be angry you have lost a child. I have notice people who haven't had a loss don't understand. :cry:
I hope you have great support and that time passes quickly for you. It's horrible when one day feels like 3-4 days time.:hugs:


----------



## xxchelseaxx

:hugs:

So sorry xxx


----------



## Ilyjaylen2011

(hope this reply is going to the right place lol) Yes this was my first pregnancy. Although I want to have another baby, it scares me: "what if this happens again?". I'm relieved to see that my craziness right now is normal. Normal, but I still wish to not feel like this. Thanks you guys for your responces & kind words! My mom told me joining a forum would help and it's been one day and it's already helping because of you guys! :) I'm glad I'm not alone. **hugs to you all**


----------



## Snowball

I'm so so sorry:hugs:


----------



## Semanthia

Ilyjaylen2011 said:


> (hope this reply is going to the right place lol) Yes this was my first pregnancy. Although I want to have another baby, it scares me: "what if this happens again?". I'm relieved to see that my craziness right now is normal. Normal, but I still wish to not feel like this. Thanks you guys for your responces & kind words! My mom told me joining a forum would help and it's been one day and it's already helping because of you guys! :) I'm glad I'm not alone. **hugs to you all**

My pregnancy that I lost (3 weeks ago) was my first also and I have to say feeling scared about future pregnancies is normal. When you go in for your check up with your doctor discuss this fear with him/her. Before I lost mine I was told I would have to go talk to a specialist with all future pregnancies so they can help me carry to term. Your situation might have been more of a fluke and may not be a problem in the future. I hope you have normal, full term, healthy pregnancies in the future. I am so sorry this has happened and I truly hope you don't have to go through this again.:hugs:


----------



## Ilyjaylen2011

I'm really sorry to hear about your loss. These situations are just horrible! I see your babys picture & she is beautiful :) I know that the BOTH will have healthy pregnancies & I hope that you'll gain faith in that too.


----------



## SassyLou

Sorry *hugs*


----------



## annmc30

sorry for your loss hun


----------



## Groovychick

:hugs:


----------



## xSamanthax

So sorry for your loss hun :hugs:


----------



## Siyren

so sorry x


----------



## Sweetie

:hugs:


----------



## JPARR01

I am so sorry for you loss. You should not hate yourself for feeling that way. You are allowed to feel that way. Keeping you in my thoughts hun! xxx


----------



## bbyno1

:hugs:So sorry for your loss. Stay strong xx


----------



## XfairyhopesX

So sorry angel xxx


----------



## Monkei

So sorry for your lossx x


----------



## Jox

SO sorry for your loss.

Sweet dreams Baby Jaylen :kiss:


----------



## xcharx

:hugs: sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

So sorry for your loss :hugs: xx


----------



## bellaxgee

:hugs: you have every right to feel all of the emotions that you are feeling. so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## cla

Iam so sorry Hun xxx


----------



## cla

Iam so sorry Hun xxx


----------



## bellaxgee

hope you're doing ok hun


----------



## FunToRun

:hugs:


----------



## Andypanda6570

I lost my baby at 18 weeks and I know this feeling of complete emptiness :cry:
I am so sorry for your loss, it's just a numb feeling that nobody will know unless they have gone through this.
Sending many prayers to you and your family :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Hotbump

im soo sorry


----------



## Mimo411

So sad swthrt.
All will be fine, focus on your health for now, u will get another baby


----------

